# Tom me hizo caer en cuenta que tenía la camisa al revés



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Estoy tratando de traducir está oración en Alemán coloquial de uso frecuente.

Tom me hizo caer en cuenta que yo tenía la camisa al revés.

Lo intento ahora:::

Tom hat mich darauf aufmerksam dass mein Teeshirt umgekehert war


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> Tom hat mich darauf aufmerksam dass mein Teeshirt umgekehert war



Tom hat mir klar gemacht, dass ich mein Hemd verkehrt herum anhatte//angezogen hatte
Tom hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich mein Hemd verkehrt herum anhatte/angezogen hatte

_*Por cierto, me alegraría cualquier tipo de respuesta, pero también por un pequeño agradecimiento !!! *_


----------



## Oceanboy

Si tienes razón lo siento sin excusas!

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda! 

W.


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


*
Fue un placer ! *


----------



## anahiseri

Por cierto, en España decimos
caer en *la* cuenta


----------



## kunvla

anahiseri said:


> Por cierto, en España decimos
> caer en *la* cuenta


A este respecto dice el DPD lo siguiente:

*4. caer en (la) cuenta.* ‘Darse cuenta de algo’. [...] Esta locución presenta dos variantes, con y sin artículo; la primera de ellas (_caer en la cuenta_) es la más extendida entre los hispanohablantes, mientras que la segunda (_caer en cuenta_) solo se documenta en algunos países de América: _«Su rostro es atónito e irresoluto al caer en cuenta de que se trata de su propia sombra»_ (Purroy _Desertor_ [Ven. 1989]).

Saludos,


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> Tom hat mir klar gemacht
> Tom hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht


 Ich glaube, diese Varianten weichen etwas von der Bedeutung des Originalsatzes ab, auch wenn das nur Nuancen sind.

Ich verstehe den spanischen Satz so: _*Tom hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich mir dessen bewusst bin, dass...*_

Aber das ist ziemlich holprig. Ich weiß nicht, ob man das prägnanter ausdrücken kann...


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Ich verstehe den spanischen Satz so: _*Tom hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich mir dessen bewusst bin, dass...*_Aber das ist ziemlich holprig. Ich weiß nicht, ob man das prägnanter ausdrücken kann.._*.*_


*Tom hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich mir dessen bewusst bin*, dass ich mein Hemd verkehrt herum anhatte/angezogen hatte.

*Wow, elroy, das hat was;* denn wie sollte man sich noch *"prägnanter/gehoberner/gewählter"* ausdrücken !?
Es gibt bestimmt auch eine Menge Leute, die diese Ausdrucksweise als* "geschwollen"* bezeichnen, entspricht sie nicht unbedingt der normalen Umgangssprache, davon kannst du ausgehen ! 

Und ich vermute, dass es für Deutschlernende mit Sicherheit schwierig ist, diesen Satz (als Übersetzung) richtig zu verstehen, ist es mMn auch für Otto-Normalverbraucher nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## elroy

Sagte ich ja:


elroy said:


> Aber das ist ziemlich holprig.


 Meine Frage war, ob man dieselbe Bedeutung mit einer einfacheren bzw. geradlinigeren Formulierung ausdrücken kann.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Meine Frage war, ob man dieselbe Bedeutung mit einer einfacheren bzw. geradlinigeren Formulierung ausdrücken kann.



Ja, zum Beispiel:

jemandem etwas bewusst machen
jemandem etwas klarmachen
jemandem etwas vor Augen führen
jemanden auf etwas hinweisen *etc...*

Tom hat mir bewusst gemacht, dass...
Tom hat mir klar gemacht, dass...
Tom hat mir vor Augen geführt, dass...
Tom hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass... *etc...*

Ist damit deine Frage zufriedenstellend beantwortet ?


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> Tom hat mir bewusst gemacht, dass...


  Damit bin ich zufrieden.

Die anderen Varianten weichen wie gesagt von der Bedeutung ab.


----------



## anahiseri

elroy said:


> Damit bin ich zufrieden.
> 
> 
> Die anderen Varianten weichen wie gesagt von der Bedeutung ab.



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich finde nicht, dass in "me hizo caer en la cuenta" so viel Bedeutung drin steckt.Das ist nur so ein Ausdruck.


----------



## elroy

Wie würdest Du das möglichst sinngetreu auf Deutsch ausdrücken?


----------



## anahiseri

am besten gefällt mir
*Tom hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht*


----------



## anahiseri

Der DPD sagt ja auch (danke, kunvia), das ist das gleiche wie
*‘Darse cuenta de algo’.*
Und ihr werdet ja wohl damit einverstanden sein, dass man diesen Ausdruck mit allen Varianten, die Tonerl auflistet, wiedergeben kann.


----------



## Tonerl

Abweichung hin oder her, der deutschen Sprache sind fast keine Grenzen gesetzt, um mit einfachen Worten obige Frage *sinngemäß* zu beantworten, die einfachste wäre vielleicht:

Tom sagte zu uns (anahiseri, elroy, Tonerl), *he guckt mal*, ihr habt euer Hemd verkehrt (he)rum angezogen !!! 

Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.

LG


----------



## elroy

Kann man sagen „Tom hat mir auffallen lassen“? Oder ist das völliger Schwachsinn?


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Kann man sagen „Tom hat mir auffallen lassen“? Oder ist das völliger Schwachsinn?



Nichts für ungut, aber das ist absoluter Schwachsinn !


----------



## anahiseri

das klingt  komisch. . . . .  "schwachsinnig" wäre beleidigend
diese Komik ist aber nicht unbedingt Humor .....


----------



## elroy

Das habe ich vermutet. Aber ich habe Belege gefunden: 

_Deine Antwort hat mir auffallen lassen, dass euer Support in meinen bisherigen Postings noch nicht wirklich beschrieben wurde, daher möchte ich das gerne nachholen._
DIY Anleitung - "schwebende" Schallabsorber - Nubert Lautsprecher, HiFi und Surround

_Deine Liste hat ihm auffallen lassen, dass Stacks im Artikel nicht erwähnt sind. _
http://www.apfeltalk.de/community/threads/leopard-was-uns-erwartet.101282/page-2


----------



## anahiseri

elroy said:


> Das habe ich vermutet. Aber ich habe Belege gefunden:
> 
> _Deine Antwort hat mir auffallen lassen, dass euer Support in meinen bisherigen Postings noch nicht wirklich beschrieben wurde, daher möchte ich das gerne nachholen._
> DIY Anleitung - "schwebende" Schallabsorber - Nubert Lautsprecher, HiFi und Surround
> 
> _Deine Liste hat ihm auffallen lassen, dass Stacks im Artikel nicht erwähnt sind. _
> http://www.apfeltalk.de/community/threads/leopard-was-uns-erwartet.101282/page-2



ich wage anzudeuten, dass  das vielleicht keine gute Übersetzung ist


----------



## elroy

Warum glaubst Du, dass das Übersetzungen sind?


----------



## anahiseri

weil es eben (für meine Ohren)  nicht sehr idiomatisch ist


----------



## Tonerl

elroy,

nachdem ich deine Links von oben angeklickt habe, darf ich dir höflich mitteilen, dass das Beiträge von Forumsteilnehmern sind, die nicht nur orthografische Schwachstellen - sondern auch etwas abstruse Ausdrucksweisen - beinhalten:

*Deine Antwort hat mir auffallen lassen, dass... *

Anahiseri hat sich sehr moderat geäußert, ich würde sagen: *Vergiss es* !!!


----------

